# NGD: Suhr Custom 7 String #2 (Trans Whale Blue)



## ChrisLetchford (Jun 29, 2012)

OH YES! Plays and sound absolutely amazing. Been playing on it since around noon today when UPS left it on my porch  without knocking or having me sign for it. Thing is beautiful! 

25.5 Scale. 
Quilted Maple drop top, trans whale blue color, natural binding. 
Mahogany body, black finish 
Pau Ferro neck (natural finish) and fingerboard. 
stainless steel frets. 
Lundgren M7 pickups
Hipshot hardtail bridge
Hipshot tuners
Mini 3 way toggle, volume, tone. 

PLAY THROUGH VIDEO COMING USING THIS GUITAR AND TRAVIS' SUHR. KEEP AN EYE OUT HERE: STS Youtube


----------



## thealexkelley (Jun 29, 2012)

oh god thats beautiful! how does the pau ferro neck resonate compared to a maple or rosewood one?


----------



## thrashcomics (Jun 29, 2012)

fuck yes. i wish you would have had this in austin.


----------



## bob123 (Jun 29, 2012)

fuck yes. Thats all I feel I need to say haha.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 29, 2012)

Damn Suhr's always look so classy that I wouldnt even want to touch one

I am not worthy


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jun 29, 2012)

thealexkelley said:


> oh god thats beautiful! how does the pau ferro neck resonate compared to a maple or rosewood one?



perfectly. i prefer it over maple though. Pau Ferro, Rosewood and Mahogany are my favorites for neck woods.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 29, 2012)

WHAT.


----------



## Augminished (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## mmosskicker (Jun 29, 2012)

So awesome! That finish


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Jun 29, 2012)

Holy shit balls thats nice!


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Ayo7e (Jun 29, 2012)

I want to dive in that quilt!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 29, 2012)

Wait did you NOT request the black body finish? What a shame. But that quilt is scary sexy on how it just looks so 3d like ha


----------



## rgaRyan (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nice Mr. Letchford. Thanks for making me super jealous and reminding me how poor I am and that I can't spend my money on nice guitars because I have to go to university and get set back $70,000 just to learn from half ass teachers which probably won't even help me in the real world, causing me to live in a hole for the rest of my life and die a lonely man. 

Thanks again. 

(seriously, super nice guitar! Have fun with it!)


----------



## Alpenglow (Jun 29, 2012)

Best Suhr I've ever seen! That top is AMAZING.


----------



## Heroin (Jun 29, 2012)

holy that is a wonderful looking instrument. you don't like the black? I think it adds character, but to each his own. hngd!


----------



## Pat_s1t (Jun 29, 2012)

Holy fucking balls Chris this is amazing. HNGD bro!


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nice Chris, that quilted top is amazing. Are you and Travis going to be using them at your next shows ?
- Tristan.


----------



## lurgar (Jun 29, 2012)

oh my goodness....


----------



## Koop (Jun 29, 2012)

I LOVE that neck!


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Jun 30, 2012)

That neck looks great, so does that finish. Can't wait to see/hear some playthrough vids with this beast.


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 30, 2012)

Shit. That's straight class!


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 30, 2012)

THAT MUTHAFUCKIN QUILT!!!


----------



## sakeido (Jun 30, 2012)

how does Pau Ferro compare to ebony as a fingerboard wood? feel-wise. tonally I can live with rosewood, maple or ebony just fine but something about ebony makes the neck feel smoother under my fingers 

guitar looks super sexy.. I've been very tempted to get a Suhr 7 to go with my suhr 6s


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 30, 2012)

This is the finest guitar I've seen in a while. The way the quilt looks like the wake of a boat around the neck pickup is incredible. I've never seen anything like it. Congratulations!


----------



## narad (Jun 30, 2012)

Phenomenal! And what kinds of strings do you have to pull to get them to build with Lundgrens? Will they normally do that?


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 30, 2012)

Holy shit that's hot


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow! now that's a top! big congrats man!


----------



## tlab (Jun 30, 2012)

DAT GUITAR! waiting for the playthrough!


----------



## elq (Jun 30, 2012)

narad said:


> Phenomenal! And what kinds of strings do you have to pull to get them to build with Lundgrens? Will they normally do that?



Suhr is extremely accommodating. I've asked for things they don't offer and was told to just send the parts in. I wouldn't expect them to use a Hannes bridge as that might require significant work, but pickups or tuners or custom finishes seem to be no problem.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 30, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhh in the ocean!


----------



## butterschnapps (Jun 30, 2012)

I just wanna  the hell out of this guitar.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## terrormuzik (Jun 30, 2012)

sweet. I love the look of that neck. Looks like it feels really nice 
congratz!


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow. Very, very nice, indeed.


----------



## noise in my mind (Jun 30, 2012)

This could be my favorite suhr 7 string! Congratulations on owning this fine instrument!


----------



## Volteau (Jun 30, 2012)

GSingleton said:


> THAT MUTHAFUCKIN QUILT!!!



I loled so hard because of this. Thank you 

And damn Chris, insane looking guitar. Almost as rare as a 7 string PRS I reckon.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow!!! Amazing guitar!

Congrats 

Looking forward to the play-through video


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 30, 2012)

Fucking amazing! Suhr never disappoints.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 1, 2012)

Chris, you and Travis have the best taste. Those are easily the two best Suhr 7 strings I've ever seen!

Eric


----------



## technomancer (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow that's gorgeous


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 1, 2012)

elq said:


> Suhr is extremely accommodating. I've asked for things they don't offer and was told to just send the parts in. I wouldn't expect them to use a Hannes bridge as that might require significant work, but pickups or tuners or custom finishes seem to be no problem.



Man if they built a Suhr with a Hannes I'd be in trouble... 

Gorgeous guitar Chris, congrats!  Are hipshot tuners the default tuner option on the 7's, or was that another preference thing? I could have sworn I've seen those on other 7's they've built, curious if it was a decision made by John Suhr?


----------



## Richie666 (Jul 1, 2012)

Whoa, it looks like the fretboard is a boat wading through water. Gorgeous!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 2, 2012)

Does that mean you're finally sending the Strandberg to me? 

Jokes aside, beautiful instrument, man!


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Jul 2, 2012)

Oooh, dat NECK!


----------



## TraE (Jul 2, 2012)

Absolutely stellar finish on that baby. Me likey.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## sibanez29 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sweet! Looking forward to the nex album.


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jul 2, 2012)

A Suhr with a Hannes does exist 

http://rolandhannes.com/images/221_John_Suhr_Modern_Close-up_2.jpg


----------



## Just A Box (Jul 2, 2012)

That's quite impressive looking. I must say, I've seen you play your Shermans, a Strandberg, and an Artinger, and this makes for quite a nice stable of guitars! 

Permit me to gush a little: STS changed my overall direction of guitar playing and was the reason for me getting my first seven. Saw you guys in Boston and, though the show itself was awesome, sorry you guys had to play in such a dark hole that reeked of beer soaked wood with a farty PA system. It was the first show I've been out to in years and was well worth it. Truly can't wait for the next STS album and (perhaps) a transcription to Redwoods? 

Anyhow, awesome guitar, man. I've got a rosewood neck blank just waiting for me to design a good seven around it. I didn't even know Pao Ferro neck blanks existed. Thanks for the visual (and musical) inspiration!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys!



Just A Box said:


> That's quite impressive looking. I must say, I've seen you play your Shermans, a Strandberg, and an Artinger, and this makes for quite a nice stable of guitars!
> 
> Permit me to gush a little: STS changed my overall direction of guitar playing and was the reason for me getting my first seven. Saw you guys in Boston and, though the show itself was awesome, sorry you guys had to play in such a dark hole that reeked of beer soaked wood with a farty PA system. It was the first show I've been out to in years and was well worth it. Truly can't wait for the next STS album and (perhaps) a transcription to Redwoods?
> 
> Anyhow, awesome guitar, man. I've got a rosewood neck blank just waiting for me to design a good seven around it. I didn't even know Pao Ferro neck blanks existed. Thanks for the visual (and musical) inspiration!



Thanks dude, thats all awesome to hear. 

Tab's for "Redwoods" are already out. We are doing a cover contest for that song. Shoot an email to [email protected] and you'll get both PDF and Guitar Pro files whether you enter the contest or not : )

And we'll be back in Boston for another headlining tour in Sept. Will be announced in 2 weeks. So keep an eye out. 

Like us on Facebook for more updates or check our official dot com. 
STS Facebook


----------



## silverctr (Jul 3, 2012)

Sweet finish, but what's up with the mini-toggle switch? That's not the pickup selector, is it?


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Jul 3, 2012)

silverctr said:


> Sweet finish, but what's up with the mini-toggle switch? That's not the pickup selector, is it?



Looks like it is. What's wrong with a mini toggle for pickups?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 3, 2012)

Damn Chris, nice! Can't wait to see (and hear) it in action!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 6, 2012)

Suhr finally sent me the model shots!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow! That neck looks awesome in every pic. I am definitely going to try this on one of my builds.


----------



## Nicki (Jul 6, 2012)

dat quilt


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 6, 2012)

It looks like the neck pickup is being pushed through the ocean, with that sort of "bow wave" ^-shaped line in the figuring!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 6, 2012)

dibs if you sell it  

looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## Mr Richard (Jul 6, 2012)

God damn that maple top is nuts! Have you guys decided which songs you are gonna do for play throughs using the new Shurs?


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome guitar man, I'm Suhr it's the greatest guitar ever


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 7, 2012)

Pau Ferro looks, feels and sounds so awesome! Prob my fav fretboard wood along with Ebony and African Blackwood, and possibly my fav neck wood as far as smoothness of feel, along with Rosewood. When I tried one, it felt smooth and hard to the touch kind of like maple in a way, nice tight grain. 

That amazing guitar is runner up for the nicest Suhr 7 Ive ever seen.

Does the Pau Ferro neck wood have an interesting smell to it like the one I tried? It actually had a noticeably sweet musky smell to it


----------



## Ruin726 (Dec 4, 2012)

How do you order a Suhr? I've been thinking about it for a bit now but there doesn't seem to be an order form or anything of the sort on the website. Also what's that fretboard radius on that? I'm wondering because idk whether Suhr would let me choose anything or just the standard suhr options.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Dec 4, 2012)

Ruin726 said:


> How do you order a Suhr? I've been thinking about it for a bit now but there doesn't seem to be an order form or anything of the sort on the website. Also what's that fretboard radius on that? I'm wondering because idk whether Suhr would let me choose anything or just the standard suhr options.



Have to go through a dealer in your area or via online.


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 4, 2012)

Damn, i missed this thread until now- those "waves" in the quilt are just sick!


----------



## forshagesan (Dec 7, 2012)

Man that's nice! Pauferro neck=win


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Dec 7, 2012)

DAMN SON! DAMN! Now I want a blue guitar with chrome hardware.


----------



## rifftrauma (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## BLACKFOX86 (Dec 10, 2012)

That pau ferro neck must be very stable!
It looks really good and sounds good too.


----------



## Zado (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Toxic Dover (Dec 10, 2012)

That quilt... just... wow. HNGD dude - that thing is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## GSingleton (Dec 10, 2012)

It makes me thirsty


----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 10, 2012)

Gorgeous axe, congrats Chris.


----------

